# Custom Fitz leds



## wray912

want to know if anybody has them...only reviews i can find talk about bad customer service but cant find anything bad (or good) about the lights themselves and most of the service complaints i read were i know a guy that knows a guy kinda stuff...just wondering if anybody has any personal experience with them...dont need to hear about go with seelite either got two of them on my truck and a buddy with a light bar and like their products but cant spend the money on their true warm bowfishing lights compared to customfitz


----------



## UpSouth811

Heard a lot of negative review in his service


----------



## Stickemdeep

Lots of issuers with his customer servos aka took money and never sent anything then ignored calls


----------



## wray912

thanks for the comments...way to many bad reviews out there for me the guys that actually got their stuff seemed to like them but wouldnt go through it again..i called the guy three times to ask a few q's about the lights and left messages and havent heard a thing back and thats been a while ago


----------



## thompsonsz71

Seelite!


----------



## RogerB

I got my lights from him. 6 50watt floods. When I got them one would not work. I sent him a message and got a call back. He quickly sent me a replacement (at no cost and didn't ask for the old one back). I think his products are fine and he took care of me in a timely manner.
I will say I did try to call him a couple of times "to ask questions" and had difficulty getting him to answer. I found out that he sells lites as a sideline business and has another full time job. So his responses are not always timely in comparison to full time businesses.
Would I purchase from him again? If I was in a hurry for a product and demanded fast and perfect customer service, probably not. But, if I were looking for a good product at the lowest price, and didn't mind a few extra days getting it; probably so.
I don't think he is dishonest, I just think he has bit off more than he can chew at this time of year. Right now, at the beginning of the season, when everyone and his brother wants to build a boat (yesterday) so they can go fishing tonight, may not be the best time to order from him. But on the other hand, those that built their boats a couple of months ago, could have probably saved a few bucks....
One last thing, because it is a sideline business, he doesn't keep as much stock on hand as other "light only" companies. So during busy times he does often run out of products and must get more in before he can fill orders.
Good Luck!


----------



## thompsonsz71

Just ordered 10 seelites..... Customer service was super! Both owners have contacted me throughout the deal... Even while they are on vacation..... Will buy from them agian


----------



## wray912

RogerB said:


> I got my lights from him. 6 50watt floods. When I got them one would not work. I sent him a message and got a call back. He quickly sent me a replacement (at no cost and didn't ask for the old one back). I think his products are fine and he took care of me in a timely manner.
> I will say I did try to call him a couple of times "to ask questions" and had difficulty getting him to answer. I found out that he sells lites as a sideline business and has another full time job. So his responses are not always timely in comparison to full time businesses.
> Would I purchase from him again? If I was in a hurry for a product and demanded fast and perfect customer service, probably not. But, if I were looking for a good product at the lowest price, and didn't mind a few extra days getting it; probably so.
> I don't think he is dishonest, I just think he has bit off more than he can chew at this time of year. Right now, at the beginning of the season, when everyone and his brother wants to build a boat (yesterday) so they can go fishing tonight, may not be the best time to order from him. But on the other hand, those that built their boats a couple of months ago, could have probably saved a few bucks....
> One last thing, because it is a sideline business, he doesn't keep as much stock on hand as other "light only" companies. So during busy times he does often run out of products and must get more in before he can fill orders.
> Good Luck!



glad to hear you had a good experience with him...i dont need the amount of light most of you bowfishers do i mostly flounder gig so i need the light under the boat and i have Frankensteined somethin together thats goin to work for my needs


----------



## wray912

thompsonsz71 said:


> Just ordered 10 seelites..... Customer service was super! Both owners have contacted me throughout the deal... Even while they are on vacation..... Will buy from them agian



i was happy with them when i bought some lights for my truck they answered a lot of questions for me while i was deciding what i wanted...i just cant shell out that much money for lights that i dont really need


----------



## thompsonsz71

It was a chunk of change... But extremely satisfied! Plan on ordering a few more...


----------



## RobertNStolf

It looks good Dustin


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

Rigged two boats with custom fitz led's had zero problem ordering and talking to him.


----------



## hoghunter

Custom Fitz - Ordering went well; however, when LED failed...support vanished.  They "talk the talk, but don't walk the walk."  Too bad, they had a good reputation at one time, but are now failing their customers.  Lots of vendors out there.  I would be concerned ordering from Fitz...at least now.  Maybe they will get their act together.


----------



## thompsonsz71

hoghunter said:


> Custom Fitz - Ordering went well; however, when LED failed...support vanished.  They "talk the talk, but don't walk the walk."  Too bad, they had a good reputation at one time, but are now failing their customers.  Lots of vendors out there.  I would be concerned ordering from Fitz...at least now.  Maybe they will get their act together.



That's why I went with seelite


----------

